# replace bad door sensor?



## roguefan (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello,

I have a 2015 Nissan Rogue SV. For the most part it's been problem free, but there is one annoying issue. A couple months after I bought it when I turned off the Rogue the navigation system wouldnt turn off. I took it into the dealership and they fixed it by replacing the drivers side door sensor. Everything worked great for 2 years, but last week the issue started again. If I open/close the door the dash doesn't show the door is open/closed. If I open the drivers side door and press the door sensor nothing happens. If I open another door and press the door sensor, the dash shows the door is closed/open. 

Is it possible the same door sensor could go bad? How easy would this be to replace? The odd thing is sometimes it works, so I dont know if this is a bad sensor or a wiring issue. My dealer wants $125+ to fix it, but its a very minor issue and seems like a $20 fix.

Anyone ever replace one of these?


----------

